# Please help- run out of synarel



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Can anyone advise me what to do please? Just having a massive panic as I have just gone to spray my synarel and managed to get 2 sprays tonight but bottle is now empty!
I don't go back to the clinic until Thursday am and I am on day 6 of injecting Menopur.
When I told the nurse last week that my first bottle had only lasted 14 days she said not to worry I would have enough and well obviously I haven't!!!!!
I know that I should be able to get another bottle from them tomorrow but my clinic is an hours drive away. And  what will happen if I miss a dose? I wouldn't be able to get there until the afternoon.

I feel sick with worry. We have got this far with no major problems and now this!!     

    please

Liz


----------



## Mookie (Aug 21, 2004)

I wouldn't think a slightly delayed dose tomorrow morning will not be of any major problem so try not to panic!  I know one of my sniffs was a good couple of hours late as I forgot all about it (hormone brain!) it didn't mean I stop me from down-regging successfully. Stay calm tonight as you've had your dose. Ring your clinic in the morning and get some more - I am sure they will reassure you! Try not to worry! I know that is easier said than done!

Mookie
xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Missing one dose will be fine but I would defiantely get more tomorrow as you don't want your own hormones to take over at this point in your treatment.

Ruth


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.
I know that I need to get some tomorrow and the reassurance of missing my morning dose is what I needed to hear. I have been like clockwork throughout & just can't believe that I have now run out the day before I am due back for 1st stimming scan. 

Liz x


----------

